# مطلوب عاملات خياطة وكوافيرات برواتب مجزية بالرياض



## تكنولوجيا المستقبل (19 أغسطس 2014)

مشغل نسائي بحاجة الي كوافيرات وخياطة في حي الشفا
يشترط التواجد بالرياض
للتواصل : 0543263191


----------

